# New home, new boat.



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Welcome! When did you place your order for your EVO, and how long of a wait do you expect?


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

I placed mine at the worst time. just before the pandemic hit, so I was caught in covid mess and their production facility move. She just came out of the mold on Friday and I saw my first pics. All said and done it's been slightly over a year.


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Keep us all posted on the build process with pictures in the Bragging Spot section! 🤙


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I placed mine at the worst time. just before the pandemic hit, so I was caught in covid mess and their production facility move. She just came out of the mold on Friday and I saw my first pics. All said and done it's been slightly over a year.


Wow! Was not told they were that far behind! Good luck with your build, I may not have the patience's you have.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Redtail said:


> Wow! Was not told they were that far behind! Good luck with your build, I may not have the patience's you have.


Kevin and team were super transparent with me during the delays. Also, keep in mind I was caught in a bubble of sorts. Now that they are in their new production facility, I am told their wait times for current customers will be nothing like I experienced. 

Best advice I can offer if you have concerns is to talk to Kevin directly. When my patience started to wane he took time during his day off to reach out to me and fully explain the issues at hand.


----------



## Alex M (Sep 14, 2015)

Mike tries to fish said:


> Kevin and team were super transparent with me during the delays. Also, keep in mind I was caught in a bubble of sorts. Now that they are in their new production facility, I am told their wait times for current customers will be nothing like I experienced.
> 
> Best advice I can offer if you have concerns is to talk to Kevin directly. When my patience started to wane he took time during his day off to reach out to me and fully explain the issues at hand.


It’s been a while since I had my build done, but if it’s the same folks still around I’d make sure to grab Adam and Mark’s info too and not hesitate to reach out to them if you need something. Adam is (was) there in the shop making it happen every day and is acutely aware of what’s going on. Good luck and hope you’re happy with your build!


----------

